# What Brand of Bareback Pad Do You Prefer?



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone has any reccomendations on what brand of bareback pad to buy? I'm looking for an english style pad that's got enough cushion to be comfy without being so thick as to cut off the 'feel' between horse and rider. Additionally, it needs to not slip around all over the place. I had one of those simple fleece ones (like this: CoolBack Pony Pad), but found it to be too thick, too warm, and impossible to keep in place.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Clementine said:


> I was just wondering if anyone has any reccomendations on what brand of bareback pad to buy? I'm looking for an english style pad that's got enough cushion to be comfy without being so thick as to cut off the 'feel' between horse and rider. Additionally, it needs to not slip around all over the place. I had one of those simple fleece ones (like this: CoolBack Pony Pad), but found it to be too thick, too warm, and impossible to keep in place.


Parelli bareback pad. It's spendy but worth it. I found mine used. http://shop.parellinaturalhorsetraining.com/product.jsf?catId=23&productId=122
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison C (Sep 14, 2010)

I have the BestFriend bareback pad. It's pretty middle of the road on price and has what I would call a "tacky" bottom. I'd recommend it.


----------



## flyingchange1991 (Mar 27, 2012)

I want a tacky too! Its by reinsman, comes in a bajillion colors and has a suede seat and a grippy bottom. Reinsman TackyToo Microsuede Bareback Pad - Horse.com If thats out of your price range they have ones without grippy bottoms for about 1/2 the cost. Mustang Microsuede Bareback Pad - Horse.com Otherwise a woman at my barn just puts an english pad on her horse with a surcingle and just rides like that.


----------



## mylissak (Mar 1, 2011)

We do a lot of bareback riding at the barn I ride at. We have a a bunch of the Parelli bareback pads and everyone really likes them. They are pricey, but I think the cost is worth it. They are built to last, very comfy, and don't slip. I love them.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

i use a parelli bareback pad and i love it


----------



## Jierda (May 18, 2012)

I got a bareback pad some time ago, one of real wool. The quality is great, the only problem is the thing is straight and it doesn't give, so whatever way I secure it to my horse's back, it will slip back. It's a Dutch brand, so unlikely any of you will ever see it (Emiel Voest freestyle), but before you buy, check whether the pad is actually shaped for a horse's back so you won't have this problem.


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

Personally I use a saddle pad and a " breast collar" ie a lead rope modified to hook to the billet straps. My bum stays clean which suits my inner neat freak, and I always have these items on hand.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

"bareback" "pad" ... ?? I always thought that was an oxymoron .. lol.

I get sweaty pants when I ride bareback!


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

I fixed mine so I can use a breast collar. my guy has really high withers and it slides back too far if I don't.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My Stacy Westfall would be better if it was contoured but other than that everything else is good.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

I would look for one that has suede on top, and neoprene on botton, where it goes on the horse. Just my reccomendation.

the Best Friend Deluxe Trail Bareback Pad seems to be fairly popular and has really good, positive reviews.


----------



## Nevreme (Feb 23, 2012)

I've used one of those ridiculously fleecy ones that Dover sells (can't remember the name of it), and it slipped VERY easily. I've also used the Parelli one and was not very impressed. Other than the handle you might as well be sitting right on the horses back.

My favorite (other than no pad at all) is a nice thick square pad with a small surcingle to keep it from slipping. The pad I use the most is this: Roma Softie Reversible Wither Relief Pad | Dover Saddlery. It is cushy and soft for both you and the horse. I don't know the exact surcingle because it belonged to the BO at my old barn, but this looks very similar: Fleece Lined Surcingle | Dover Saddlery.


----------

